
Mark 2 FORTH Computer (2003) - DanBC
http://www.aholme.co.uk/Mk2/Architecture.htm
======
Cieplak
Here's a minimal Forth implementation built in Verilog to run on a Lattice
iCE40 FPGA:

[https://github.com/jamesbowman/swapforth/tree/master/j1a](https://github.com/jamesbowman/swapforth/tree/master/j1a)

------
spcelzrd
I really love Forth. It's been a top 100 programming language [1] since before
C existed[2]. Retro computing can be fun, but for some reason, Forth really
clicked with me in a way that most other languages don't.

[1] This isn't saying much [2] Only by a few months

